# Vergleich: SWT vs. Swing



## svenz (28. Jul 2004)

Hallo *.*,

ich bin schon seit zwei Tagen auf der Suche nach einem Performancevergleich von SWT und Swing. Ich bin seitdem am googlen, finde aber nie Fakten / Zahlen sondern nur subjektive Einschätzungen.  Das einzige "richtige" Dokument was ich gefunden habe, war ein Vergleich von 2002... 

Wenn mir da jemand helfen kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Außerdem interessiert mich noch die Frage, welche der beiden Techniken ihr bevorzugen würdet, und vorallem, warum?

Ich bin derzeit der Ansicht das Swing die bessere Wahl ist. Man bleibt komplett Plattformunabhängig, man braucht demnach keine nativen Bibliotheken, Swing ist ein Standart, bei SWT gibt es keine Garbage Collection und mit Swing-Apps ist ohne weiteres die Verwendung von WebStart möglich. Für SWT spricht eigentlich nur die vermeintliche Performance (die ich bisher noch nicht belegt sehen konnte) und vielleicht das Logg & Feel, obwohl das pber die JGoodies auch kein Thema sein sollte mit Swing.

Gruß,
Sven!


----------



## Isaac (28. Jul 2004)

Die Frage lässt sich pauschal nicht beantworten da beides seine vor und Nachteile hat. Für das SWT spricht seine Performance die sicher besser ist als Swing da SWT nur widgets sind die über den nativ system calls liegen. Da muss ich nix messen um mir sicher zu sein das die schneller sind. Bei Anwendungen deren GUI also schnelle Updates verlangen würde ich mich für das SWT entscheiden.

Die Vorteile von Swing hast du bereits aufgezählt.


----------



## svenz (28. Jul 2004)

Hast Du es ausprobiert und weisst daher das es schneller ist, oder ist es nur Deine logische Schlussfolgerung bzw. etwas was Du gelesen hast? Das Problem bei Swing ist auch, dass man vieles schlecht programmieren kann, und damit die Performance gehörig ausbremst.

Swing hat soviel Optimierungen hinter sich dank Sun, und ist so schnell geworden. Da frage ich mich, wie spür- oder messbar ist der Unterschied zu SWT?! Es muss doch dazu irgendwelche Fakten geben, und nicht nur Meinungen.  :?:


----------



## Calamitous (28. Jul 2004)

ich würde mal sagen seit dem 1.5 release ist swt ein bischen überflüssig geworden, weil wenn es einen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied gab ist der ziemlich dahin....


----------



## Archy (28. Jul 2004)

Hat sich die Geschwindigkeit von Swing in 1.5 so stark erhöht?


----------



## Roar (28. Jul 2004)

laut den release notes ja ... sun hat schon seit jedem release die geschwindigkeit von swing erhöht, und so auch in dem  5er release


----------



## semi (29. Jul 2004)

Hi,

SWT ist leider etwas spät von IBM "freigegeben" worden, so dass
es nicht so verbreitet ist wie Swing.

Plattformunabhängigkeit ist aber bei SWT genauso gegeben,
wie bei Swing. Ob man JRE oder die zusätzlichen Libraries von SWT
installiert... Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied.
Die Platformunabhängigkeit von Java wird nur darurch sichergestellt,
dass für jede Platform, auf der eine Anwendung laufen soll, JRE 
installiert wird. AWT und das darauf aufbauende Swing benötigen 
auch native Libraries, alleine schon, um die Device-Eigenschaften 
auszulesen.
Bei SWT ist es doch exakt gleich, da ist aber die Integration in
das jeweilige Betriebssystem-Look&Feel um einiges besser.

Viele behupten "SWT, nöö danke. Platformabhängigkeit ist dadurch wech".
Wenn man es als Religion betrachtet, dann haben diese Leute recht. 

@Roar
> laut den release notes ja ... sun hat schon seit jedem release die geschwindigkeit von swing erhöht, 
> und so auch in dem 5er release
Und immer noch HTML 3.2 in den Dokumentklassen? 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Roar (29. Jul 2004)

semi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und immer noch HTML 3.2 in den Dokumentklassen?



es gibt schon n RFE dazu mit X-Votes. keine ahnung warum die das nicht endlich erweitern. nscheinend sind die sun-deppen zu faul 

außerdem gibt es da ganz gute andere (auch kostenlose) pure Java und native HTML renderer für Java

guckst du hier: http://today.java.net/pub/a/today/2004/05/24/html-pt1.html
und hier: http://today.java.net/pub/a/today/2004/06/14/html-pt2.html


----------



## odysseus (30. Jul 2004)

Um der Diskussion nochmal anzuregen:

http://www.xesoft.com/products/xmlface/screenshots.jsp

Ich hab Erfahrung mit Swing und AWT und hab die Tage mit einer ersten SWT Anwendung angefangen. Die Programmierung ist sehr ähnlich, von daher ist es keine grosse Umstellung, bloss fühl ich mich nicht richtig os-unabhängig... Kann mich noch nicht ganz entscheiden was mir besser gefällt.

ps: wer lust hat und auch gerade mit swt anfängt, kann sich ja melden. dann kann man sich gegenseitig helfen.


----------



## Anubis (30. Jul 2004)

Was ist mit AWT? (Bin vielleicht nicht ganz auf den Laufenden)


----------



## Roar (30. Jul 2004)

öhm.. nenn mir einen grund AWT in einer größeren applikation zu benutzen  :?: schnell reichen die möglichkeiten von AWT nichtmehr aus. man denke nur an JTable


----------



## Anubis (30. Jul 2004)

Ich schreibe eh nur kleine Anwendungen und ich habe bisher nur AWT gerlernt. Für mich reicht es völlig aus.


----------

